# HELP!!!! passenger window wont go down!!!!!!



## cruzstyle (Oct 10, 2006)

i drive a 03 350Z and my passenger window just stop working it was fine yesterday, but now it doenst work. what can i do to try and fix it. car is not under warranty. so i need help. im only 20 and dont have much money


----------



## DaveHaskin (Oct 8, 2006)

Did you check to see if it will go down with the passanger door window button?


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

cruzstyle said:


> i drive a 03 350Z and my passenger window just stop working it was fine yesterday, but now it doenst work. what can i do to try and fix it. car is not under warranty. so i need help. im only 20 and dont have much money


Is the window lock on?


----------

